# Shrimp under filter



## Natalie (Mar 12, 2016)

I just brought 6 new Amano Shrimp into my 23 gallon tank (1 month old) and they were eating and swimming yesterday, but this morning woke up to them all under the swimming filter flow frantically. I tested the water and it is fine....What is going on?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What are your water parameters?
What type of filter is being used in the tank?
Are there other inhabitants of your tank? And how are they doing?
Does the surface of the water have water agitation?
How is the tank being oxygenated?

Help us help you by providing a bit more info.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to BC Aquaria.You will find all the Information you need here.Like Jobber says more information would be helpful.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you running co2? It could be too much of co2 and lock of surface agitation to provide oxygen.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA. Have you got any fish in your 23 gallon tank, or are the shrimp the only inhabitants? If you have fish, the tank may still be cycling and there could be high levels of ammonia. It wouldn't hurt to do frequent water changes for awhile if that is the case.


----------

